

Launching airbnb.jp in record time - AirbnbNerds
http://nerds.airbnb.com/launching-airbnb-jp/

======
nchuhoai
Great post. I wonder whether the admin interfaces for translating, inline
translating in particular, are custom made or at least based on some open
source libraries?

~~~
dlau1
Also wondering the same thing. The most impressive part of the translation
system is the suite of admin tools that they have built.

------
veb
Never thought of doing huge website translations like this before, excellent
post!

------
danso
Great story, and some useful insights on the logistics of translation...but a
couple of questions were raised for me:

1\. How long does it usually take to launch a foreign language branch of
Airbnb? Is the actual language (and its characteristics) the primary factor in
the technical work involved?

2\. I take it that the Japanese localized site was aimed at Japanese wanting
to travel overseas...but Airbnb (US) was already handling foreigners-to-
Japanese translations, right? What was the amount of Japanese text that had to
be translated to English?

